
The Best Inventions of 2008 - robg
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/0,28757,1852747,00.html
======
axod
You know how the [scribd] links show up with pdf documents. Seems like a
fantastic service would be one that combines a split-up article into a single
article - [singlePage]

I'm sorry, maybe I'm lazy, but I'm not going to click [next] 50 times,
especially when the loading time for Time is ridiculously slow (2 seconds or
so). It's a shame this seems to be a common practice now. Trying to increase
pageviews obviously counts more than a good user experience. I gave up after
page 7 or so. Can't be bothered.

Could just have a backend process that automatically downloads all the article
pages, shoves them together and serves it up as a single article so the user
can actually read it unhindered.

